# I would like to know what I am diong right please!



## Kaygee (Jun 3, 2012)

If there are any Tang Soo Do masters out there, I would like to ask a question.

During my test for 2nd gup, the head master called me out after we were all done performing our basic kicks. He said to me, "show me a front snap kick and hold it". I thought to myself, oh man, I must have messed up pretty bad if he is calling me out because compliments from this man are not a common occurrence. So I did it. He asked me to do it again, so I did. He then said to me, "I want you to get that knee a bit higher before you release your kick, but that kick is going to look beautiful when you're a black belt and you are performing Jin-do."

Not knowing Jin-Do as of yet, I am not sure what the master was referring to. I would like to continue to do whatever it is that I did right. So my question is, does anyone know what he was looking at when he asked me to do the front kick and hold it and then made his comment?

Thanks!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not a TSD guy and I don't know your head master, but it comes off as an ego trip to me. I might be wrong.


----------



## Kaygee (Jun 4, 2012)

An ego trip as far as whom?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2012)

From this and the other thread you posted it sounds as if you have landed in a place where the senior instructors and/or the 'headmaster' are on a massive ego trip. The point of a kick, any kick, is to be effective against an attacker not to look pretty doing patterns. The point of learning patterns is to become effective at defending yourself, again not to look pretty.

By dangling the thought of your black belt in front of young he's telling you to keep paying him.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not a TSD master, but I don't see anything sinister about the request or the comment made by the instructor.  He might simply be looking at the angle of your foot or checking your ability to extend/lock out the kick.  In Jindo/Chinto there is a jumping front kick (in TSD terminology, ee dan ap chagi?) in the opening portion and if you don't have good extension and technique, it will be very, very evident when running this form.

Honestly, to me it sounded like he was paying you a small compliment while also giving you something to work on.


----------

